# Easy Peasy Landjaeger



## BGKYSmoker

So dont be afarid or ascared no mo 

Easy Peasy Landjaeger for 2.5 lbs and no special humidity required even.

Here is what you need.

1.5 lbs of lean chuck or 93/7 GB
1 lb poke butt (ground)

1 3/4 tsp non iodized salt
1/2 tsp cure #1 (You can use cure #2 but you will have a very hard LJ link)
1 tsp ground black pepper
1/4 tsp garlic granules
1/4 tsp ground caraway seed
1/4 tsp ground coriander (pack this in the spoon)
1/4 tsp cardamom
1/4 cup fermento
2 Tbs clear karo
1/3 cup cold water
rinsed sheep casing (if you have hog those are ok to)


Here are some pics. Will tell steps below pics.

Ingredients








I added all the dry to the water except fermento and karo. Mix well






Next add the karo and mix in well. Then add the fermento and mix well to get rid of clumps. After you have this all mixed put in fridge.







GB and Poke. Cover and fridge so you can work on the casings. Dont mix the liquid in yet.







Prepare the sheep casings...WHEEEEEWWW, Like being back on the farm  :o

Clean the packing salt off and rinse inside to.







Clean casing soaking......Yea but sheep are such a pain to use you say.....HA, Its a secret







Now pack them sheep dip things back in salt and in the fridge.













Ok here is what you do. After you get the meat mixed and stuffed.

You can make into short links 6"  twist the middle. Make into a set of 2 links and weigh one set. Write it down and tie a string on this one. Green weight its called.

Fridge the links overnight on a flat plastic container or cookie sheet lined with clear wrap. Cover the links with paper towel (not cloth)

In the morning hang the links on a dowel or somewhere so the casings can dry some while you Pre heat your smoker to 140/NO SMOKE and add the LJ. When you have the LJ in wait for the temp to come back to 140 and roll smoke. I like pecan or hickory but you what you like. Give the LJ 2 full hours of smoke at the 140*

After the 2 hours of 140 smoke raise the temp to 170* IF YOU HAVE A PID THIS IS WHERE IT WILL COME IN HANDY/USE YOUR FAN IF YOU HAVE ONE INSTALLED. Smoke the LJ at the 170* for another hour. Check it now. Your wanting 160.

If you dont have the IT of the LJ at 160 PID temp to 175* (Carefull here so you dont fat-out) Check LJ every 30 mins

NOW

If your at the IT, take the LJ with the string and re weigh it. Did it loose 15% of its weight?

If not replace LJ with the sting, Lower smoker temp to 160* Continue to check the sting LJ every hour (CAREFUL DONT FAT-OUT)

You should have lost 15% by now. If so remove all the LJ and cool at room temp. After the cool down place in fridge uncovered for 1 day. Cut if you wish into single sticks, vac seal and freeze.

See easy peasy.

BBL with stuffing pics


----------



## bama bbq

When we flew missions in Germany we would stop and get Landjaeger and brochen for the trip.  Man I miss it...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Stuffing begins on the LJ







Couple blow outs but no biggie






Length em how ya like em. Poke any air bubbles out.













Cover







I'm going to make em flat some.







In the fridge. The Lonzino is on top, It comes out on Sunday.


----------



## chef jimmyj

The recipe sounds easy...Does the Vanilla in the Karo go with the other flavors? Or can another Sweetener be used...JJ


----------



## sam3

The last time I had LJ was many moons ago in "Say Ya to da U.P., EH!". I'm going to make this for my friend who still has a hunting camp up there.

Thanks for posting this recipe and tutorial. Awesome!


----------



## africanmeat

Thank. now i am hungry


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JJ

I never really noticed the vanilla in the karo. You could use the brown sugar in the raw.

Green weight.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks for the tutorial and recipe, copied it pics and all straight into Microsoft One Note. I have a friend wanting LJ and I've been afraid to try half the recipes.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Getting some heavy AMZNPS smoke with pecan.

I missed some air pockets....Oh well


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Green weight getting close to what i need. Need a weight of 3oz

I think i'm doing my math right...YEEEOUCH


----------



## big casino

They do look good!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Heading for a paper bag an fridge.


----------



## ldrus

ok ill ask...... whats with the one with the string tied around it?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

lkrus said:


> ok ill ask...... whats with the one with the string tied around it?




So i could weigh it from the green weight to the dry weight.


----------



## thoseguys26

sam3 said:


> The last time I had LJ was many moons ago in "Say Ya to da U.P., EH!". I'm going to make this for my friend who still has a hunting camp up there.
> 
> Thanks for posting this recipe and tutorial. Awesome!




Thanks for the recipe and pics. I'll try this one as well.

sam3 I'm from the U.P, EH! I'll bring the LJ jus tell me the address to the camp! I miss the YOOP, it's beautiful!


----------



## ron forst

nice looking wurst, so the tube you use for sheep casings, is it 3/8  OD?


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Rick! They look fantastic!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Out of town for a couple days but i got the LJ all cut up.








Some close up $$ for ya


















In the vac


----------



## wazzuqer

Looks good hopefully gonna make some soon...


----------



## disco

Looks great Nepas.

Disco


----------



## navier

Landjaeger are in the smoker now.
ran into a problem, wouldn't be right without a problem. realized I forgot to put sheep casings in the fridge last time I used them, completely dried out.
so I just kept unstuffed mixture in the fridge overnight, ran out in the morn to get collagen.
will see how things work out. green weight on my test are 4.2 oz, looking to bring this down to 3.57 oz


----------



## navier

well not sure where I err'd but they were an utter failure. inside was dry and crumbly, tasted nothing like I expected.
propz to you on your sausages Nepas. I am just not getting the hang of this.
not a total waste. dog has 5 lbs of treats...lol


----------



## BGKYSmoker

navier said:


> well not sure where I err'd but they were an utter failure. inside was dry and crumbly, tasted nothing like I expected.
> propz to you on your sausages Nepas. I am just not getting the hang of this.
> not a total waste. dog has 5 lbs of treats...lol


Sorry they did not turn out like you wanted. Most of the time dry, mealy, crumbly means not enough fat and or working the meat to much.

We all have been there, know it hurts to waste meat.


----------



## iburnedit

Can this be adapted to making jerky. I love the flavor profile of LJ's. I think its the combination of the caraway and tangy taste you get from the fermento.


----------

